# Mine! 2006 Fuji Team carbon!



## jbkalla (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, I finally replaced my 2000 Coppi San Remo (aluminum/105 9sp) with a 2006 Fuji Team 105/Ult 10sp! Went on a 50mi ride a couple weeks ago with it and it was SO SMOOTH compared to my old aluminum bike! 

I replaced the stock saddle with my Brooks TeamPro and the wheels are being replaced with Mavic OpenPros. The handlebar is now an Easton EC70 (with the flat tops). I love this setup! It's such a step up from my Coppi, that it isn't even in the same ballpark. Where the Coppi San Remo was stiff and painful, the Fuji is forgiving and comfortable. I'm hoping my advanced weight won't cause any structural problems, as I'm 250lbs...

Oh, and the big honkin computer is a Mavic. Another thing I didn't like about the original bike: The brake pads were horrible, and seemed to scrape the wheels, like they had sand in them. When I checked them, they were clean. I replaced those pads with the DuraAce 7800s and haven't had any complaints.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

Sounds like a solid upgrade there. Looks nice. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Congrats on your new ride. Looks nice! Question: your seat looks a little forward, which might be all right for you. But why did you use a set back seat post?


----------



## yakswak (May 18, 2006)

I also got this bike a couple weeks ago and have loved it so far. Couldn't resist the closeout pricing at Performance...


----------



## supermex (Aug 12, 2006)

I got mine three weeks ago and I love it I had some front der. adjustment problems, but I got it all set, and I love it. I paid 1500.00 for mine how much did you guys pay??


----------



## yakswak (May 18, 2006)

mine was 1300$ and i went in during a "no tax" sale.


----------



## smokey422 (Feb 22, 2004)

Great looking bike, hope you get many happy miles out of it. As far as the seat goes, Brooks rails don't allow the seat to be put all the way forward. That's probably why it looks like it does.


----------



## jbkalla (Jun 29, 2006)

Mr. Versatile said:


> Congrats on your new ride. Looks nice! Question: your seat looks a little forward, which might be all right for you. But why did you use a set back seat post?


It's just what came on the bike. I guess a straight post would let me center the saddle? I've never really paid attention to the post on a bike before...


----------



## jbkalla (Jun 29, 2006)

So here it is, as I commute. I carry a backpack besides, but am thinking about maybe just getting a large bag on the back with a seatpost rack or something. Anybody have experience with seatpost racks?


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

jbkalla said:


> So here it is, as I commute. I carry a backpack besides, but am thinking about maybe just getting a large bag on the back with a seatpost rack or something. Anybody have experience with seatpost racks?
> 
> 
> Very Nice. How do you like the wheels? Word on the street is that they are bullet proof!
> ...


----------



## DM-SC (Jul 18, 2007)

Those are nice looking bikes.


----------



## jbkalla (Jun 29, 2006)

Lifelover said:


> Very Nice. How do you like the wheels? Word on the street is that they are bullet proof!
> 
> I'm also in the 250 lb range and wheels are the only thing I ever worry about.


I LOVE the wheels! I spent the extra $30 or whatever and got the ceramic bearings. Like you, I was scared of collapsing my wheels at 260#, but I'm not worried anymore. I haven't felt these flex or seen them go out of true yet. My 260# + 10# of equipment or so doesn't seem to bother these wheels. I'm very impressed with them. Hopefully, I won't be at 260# much longer, so it will become less and less of a concern.

Quite frankly, I think I spent about the same for my Mavic Open Pro set that I had built, and these are much better wheels. Now I've got a completely virgin set of Mavics with Ultegra 10sp hubs and nothing to do with them! Maybe I'll use them for training indoors in the winter or something? The only thing I don't like about the wheels is all the stickers with "Neuvation" on them, but I can understand why he does it. I've been thinking of removing the stickers, but I like to advertise for the guy! Oh, and the service and responses to questions were prompt. I was very impressed!

Oh, I just checked out the Neuvation site: Apparently the wheels are REALLY on sale! I paid around $400US for them and I count that as a great deal, but now they're a LOT cheaper. If I can afford it, I might get an extra pair for my next bike! 

So little money, so much sweet equipment! :-( 

<edit>||edit|| Apparently the ceramic bearings were on special when I bought my wheels, so now they're priced around $100 and not $30. Still, a good deal...</edit>


----------



## jbkalla (Jun 29, 2006)

DM-SC said:


> Those are nice looking bikes.


Thanks!


----------

